# Brush hog lifting at an angle



## mlbond (Jun 29, 2013)

I have a Kubota tractor and brush hog. My brush hog has always lifted completely almost level to the ground. Now, only the front of the brush hog is lifting and my back tires are touching the ground. So lifting now at an angle from front to back. What have I done wrong?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

Probably just need to adjust your top link unless something fell off (bracket).

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Top link needs shortened.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Wrong….the shredder is trashed…send me private message and I will come get it before I kills your tractor😁

it was worth a try….shorten up the 3point top link and it will pull ass end of shredder up. As stated, if nothing broke loose on 3 point or frame supports on shredder, it’s the top link adjustment. 

if you have hydraulic controlled top link, then feel proud. But if that’s case then you likely fat fingered the top link controller.

set it on level ground, adjust the top king so it’s level front to back. Then adjust the side turn buckle on 3pt to level shredder out.

about to hook up my 50s model 5’ shredder


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Something I've been considering for the open station. I have 3 sets of remotes on both units so outlets aren't an issue.


----------

